# NIE for long term rental?



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello again,
I've been looking at long term rental properties in the Costa Blanca South area and one of the agents I've been dealing with has told me that the rules changed this year so that now you need an NIE before you can enter into a long term rental contract. Can anyone else confirm this? As I'm not planning on moving until July I'm wondering whether it might be prudent to apply for this in advance at the Spanish consulate in London.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kimnsim said:


> Hello again,
> I've been looking at long term rental properties in the Costa Blanca South area and one of the agents I've been dealing with has told me that the rules changed this year so that now you need an NIE before you can enter into a long term rental contract. Can anyone else confirm this? As I'm not planning on moving until July I'm wondering whether it might be prudent to apply for this in advance at the Spanish consulate in London.


I don't know of any change in the law per se - the last changes were last June & afaik there was no mention of NIEs - I'm almost certain - I can check if you want 

however - many agents and owners *are *now insisting on long term tenants not only having a NIE but also being registered as resident

which makes sense, because if you're entering into a long term rental agreement then you're staying more than 90 days - & the Spanish govt requires that you register as resident at/before 90 days here 

If you get a NIE from the Consulate, the cert would only have a validity of 90 days - so could have expired before you need it - the number is for life - just the validity of the bit of paper expires


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah, thats very interesting. Can you explain to a novice, the NIE comes in the form of a card or a document perhaps, that will have an expiry date on it?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Kimnsim said:


> Ah, thats very interesting. Can you explain to a novice, the NIE comes in the form of a card or a document perhaps, that will have an expiry date on it?


The NIE is a document printed on white A4 paper for Europeans. A temporary NIE lasts just 90days and has an expiry date. The 'residencia' is printed on a green A4 sheet or may be credit card sized in some areas. The 'residencia' too may have an expiry date.

Non europeans will get a DNI which is completely different.

As a landlord, I can state that you do NOT legally need an NIE to rent a property - your agent is wrong.

However, as Xabiachica says, if I was renting to someone from outside of Spain, then I would ask to see their DNI or their 'residencia' - for the very reasons that she mentioned. 

I would need to know that they were here LEGALLY.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kimnsim said:


> Ah, thats very interesting. Can you explain to a novice, the NIE comes in the form of a card or a document perhaps, that will have an expiry date on it?


the NIE is a fiscal number

non-residents can apply for a NIE 

the NIE comes on white A4 sheet of paper - that paper has an expiry date of 90 days after issue

The resident registration is a green A4 certificate - most areas are now issuing those with a credit card sized plasticised 'push-out card' . The NIE is also recorded on this card

If when you register as resident you don't already have a NIE they will issue one then


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lol - I see snikpoh beat me to it!

good job we agree - except that only Spanish nationals get a DNI - non-EU citizens do get a card though, which is an ID card with a photo - that's called a TIE


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've known a few agents who want to see an NIE/Residencia - I didnt think they could, but of course its up to them in the end. I guess it makes it easier to believe someone is not going to do "a runner" if they have "long term paperwork"

Jo xxx


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

So by the sounds of it I'd probably be wasting my time taking a day out to London to do half the job, when I can do the whole thing in one hit once resident in Spain. I'm asuming that you can't also apply for residence at the Consulate?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kimnsim said:


> So by the sounds of it I'd probably be wasting my time taking a day out to London to do half the job, when I can do the whole thing in one hit once resident in Spain. I'm asuming that you can't also apply for residence at the Consulate?


I dont think so and you're right, not worth going to London to do it! I have a friend who ordered an NIE in London, it hadnt arrived by the time they left for Spain - in fact when she got to Spain she ordered another one and the London one eventually arrived 6 weeks later and had expired before she got it

Jo xxx


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

When we bought the first property,we got our NIE in 10 minutes. But somebody made the appointments in advance. Of course we had to pay the service and it is expensive.

As far as the long term rental, they Spanish area need endless paperwork. I am sure it is easy in the tourist area and it is flexible.

We want to live in a very Spanish area. My husband cannot stand to organize the paperwork they need since we have no jobs here even though we are residents now.

In the end, we bought a cheaper property in the Spanish area from the bank. Now we are reforming it and will cost quite a lot.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't know of a law change but there was no need for an NIE when we rented our property, a passport was good enough. Of course though an owner/agent may want to see other assurances like a work contract or an income/savings of some sort.
We came over for a visit, located the property and went back and signed the contract from outside of Spain, no problems at all.


----------



## KayParkyn (May 4, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> I don't know of a law change but there was no need for an NIE when we rented our property, a passport was good enough. Of course though an owner/agent may want to see other assurances like a work contract or an income/savings of some sort.
> We came over for a visit, located the property and went back and signed the contract from outside of Spain, no problems at all.


We too have been told by several agents that if we don't have an NIE then we can either prove our financial status in the form of bank accounts etc OR pay 3 or 4 months rent in advance.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

KayParkyn said:


> We too have been told by several agents that if we don't have an NIE then we can either prove our financial status in the form of bank accounts etc OR pay 3 or 4 months rent in advance.


I guess what they are doing is making sure that you can/will pay. 

By them having your NIE then they know how to get hold of you! Without one, they need to have proof of funds or they need to see real cash up front.

Realistically this is not daft. However, do NOT let any one tell you that you MUST have an NIE to rent - it's simply not true. It's certainly not a legal requirement.


It really begs the question "why don't you have an NIE or 'residencia'?" These are legally required to live here permanently.


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply. I can see why an agent would want this kind of security, but as we already agreed to pay six months up front it does seem a bit excessive. By telling us that its a legal requirement the agent then got us to pay 110 euros each for their NIE application service, for which they arrange the appointment and fill out the necessary forms etc. We had every intention of complying with all the rules and requirements for living in a Spain, I just didn't want to have to do it the day we arrive! Right now I feel like Ive been, well, maybe not conned but at the very least manouvered.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Kimnsim said:


> Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply. I can see why an agent would want this kind of security, but as we already agreed to pay six months up front it does seem a bit excessive. By telling us that its a legal requirement the agent then got us to pay 110 euros each for their NIE application service, for which they arrange the appointment and fill out the necessary forms etc. We had every intention of complying with all the rules and requirements for living in a Spain, I just didn't want to have to do it the day we arrive! Right now I feel like Ive been, well, maybe not conned but at the very least manouvered.


You've been conned I'm sorry to say.

110€ for an NIE is ridiculous - it takes minutes and is almost a 'walk in' and 'walk out' task! 'Residencia' is slightly more long-winded. By the sounds of it, you will still have to pay the NIE costs (5-10€) unless that was already included.


----------



## KayParkyn (May 4, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> It really begs the question "why don't you have an NIE or 'residencia'?" These are legally required to live here permanently.


We personally don't have our NIE yet as it is some months before we move out, but it is on the top of our 'to do' list when we do arrive


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KayParkyn said:


> We personally don't have our NIE yet as it is some months before we move out, but it is on the top of our 'to do' list when we do arrive


well ..... you have to apply in person for the NIE - & the certificate only has a 'shelf-life' of 3 months anyway

so if they're getting the NIE for you now - the certificate won't be any good in 3 months & if you need an up to date one after that you'll have to pay again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> well ..... you have to apply in person for the NIE - & the certificate only has a 'shelf-life' of 3 months anyway
> 
> so if they're getting the NIE for you now - the certificate won't be any good in 3 months & if you need an up to date one after that you'll have to pay again


...  ... 

Two different people Lynn - KayParkyn and Kimnsim

It was Kimnsim who was charged 110€ just to fill in the form and make an appointment!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ...  ...
> 
> Two different people Lynn - KayParkyn and Kimnsim
> 
> It was Kimnsim who was charged 110€ just to fill in the form and make an appointment!





too many 'K's!! whatever way you look at it 110€ is a rip off 

makes my blood boil - no matter who got ripped off


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> too many 'K's!! whatever way you look at it 110€ is a rip off
> 
> makes my blood boil - no matter who got ripped off


Agreed! We downloaded the Solicitud from the Stickies, asked a few questions as to what paperwork was needed and got precise and concise advice from people on this Forum, Jo and Strav, I think it was.

It cost 10 euros each plus an hour of our time to get NIE/Residencia. 

A 'posh' British couple arrived with a gestor, tried to queue jump, were told in no uncertain terms to get in line like everyone else! Total waste of their money as the very nice woman at the desk spoke fluent English which we appreciated as our Spanish at that time was rudimentary.

The whole process is simple and straightforward if you read up beforehand which docs and p/copies you need. Mind you, that was in the days before you had to show proof of income, savings, health insurance etc. but if you are retired I'm presuming that doesn't apply anyway.

Certainly not worth paying someone 20 euros let alone 110 euros.

But five years ago we went to apply for our healthcare and whereas I got a tarjeta with no problems, OH is still waiting....She was given a sheet of paper with a Seg Soc number but no green card and when we investigated we were told that she is not on the system...in spite of having a number....
So as we don't have the mental energy to pursue this further we'll go to a gestor but don't expect to pay anything like 110 euros...

Unless anyone has a suggestion as to whom we could approach for help..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.....actually, when we went to get our NIEs, we used an abogado - he charged us 50€ inc. BUT, for that he made sure we had the correct paperwork and photocopies, drove us to Malaga (we hadnt a clue where to go), he parked (worth the money in itself), he DID queue jump, he disappeared off to the banco to pay the fee, filled in the forms and took us for a coffee afterwards. But that was 6 years ago and he was a genuinely nice chap who was a friend of a friend

Jo xxx


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We got our NIE a couple of weeks ago , it was very straightforward in Valencia , passpot pics are not required , downloaded the doc from the net , signed it at the time and the doc was available for pic up in a week , cost 9 euros, there was no queue when we applied and also no queue when we picked up the doc , straightforward as long as you can make the payment at a spanish bank , check the times as they only deal with this type of payment between certain hours, personally if you do your homework I wouldnt pay anyone some of the fees they are asking to sort out an NIE , my opinion of course


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

maureen47 said:


> We got our NIE a couple of weeks ago , it was very straightforward in Valencia , passpot pics are not required , downloaded the doc from the net , signed it at the time and the doc was available for pic up in a week , cost 9 euros, there was no queue when we applied and also no queue when we picked up the doc , straightforward as long as you can make the payment at a spanish bank , check the times as they only deal with this type of payment between certain hours, personally if you do your homework I wouldnt pay anyone some of the fees they are asking to sort out an NIE , my opinion of course


Well done. Will you be getting your 'residencia' yourselves as well?


----------

